# Mike Ness interview



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Mike Ness featured on The Pursuit of Tone. It's a rerun from April 2016. On channel 114/1114 U-Verse AUD Network. Technical interview more than personal. If you like pre 60's Gibsons and tube amplification, I recommend you check this out. Comes on again at 11:00 and Thursday at 3:00 PM.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Gotta love some Social D!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I was wroooonnnnnnnggggg. Self destruction has got me again. Mannnn love me Social D! I get a hard on for the Gibson's that Mike plays


----------

